

Ask HN: Do I need and how do I make a Terms of Service page for my web app? - lifeformed

I have a casual side project that involves some image uploading and sharing.  Is a ToS really necessary?  Do I really have to get a lawyer to write one up?  Can't I just write some human-readable text?  There isn't any money involved, except for ad revenue.
======
splatcollision
Grab Wordpress's ToS [1] and customize it to your needs. They've CC licensed
it and encourage copy and re-use.

[1] <http://en.wordpress.com/tos/>

------
pestov
Apparently you have too, yes. Otherwise your website can be taken down if
there is any copyright infringement. We've seen this happen recently with
GoDaddy taking down websites (with the request of the government)that didn't
have simple ToS's. Especially, if you have image uploading.

~~~
barakstout
Thanks. How about if I don't have any file sharing?

------
barakstout
I my self am wondering the same thing.

